# Which OS is best for HP Touchpad?



## Vin (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi Friends

I recently brought a new HP Touchpad whose capacity is 32 GB. I would really appreciate if any one can suggest me the best operating system which is user friendly as the default Operating System is not user Friendly. Please also provide me the URLs of software along with the instructions so that i can upgrade the Operating System of my HP Touchpad. Thanks.

Cheers,
Vin


----------



## watercurses (Apr 18, 2012)

I think it depends what you mean by user friendly, I personally think WebOS is extremely user friendly, so much so in fact that it becomes the reason i don't really like it as there's very little space for customization.

Android is a brilliant os, and is pretty straightforward, but ultimately its greatest strength is the insane level of customization, and that requires a little knowledge of the OS itself.

Definitely have a go at sticking Android on the touchpad, i have not been disappointed at all with the performance. It actually out performs a lot of new tablets, and like i said, it is what you make of it.


----------



## travisross69 (Dec 3, 2011)

Vin said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> I recently brought a new HP Touchpad whose capacity is 32 GB. I would really appreciate if any one can suggest me the best operating system which is user friendly as the default Operating System is not user Friendly. Please also provide me the URLs of software along with the instructions so that i can upgrade the Operating System of my HP Touchpad. Thanks.
> 
> ...


This question has been asked several times and the easiest way to find the answer is to search rootzwiki before you post.

As far as your questions, the easiest OS is the native one to learn because there is nothing else to do except for getting used to what you have. As far as versatility, that would be Andriod because it offers many more options and apps then webOS, also webOS is a dying OS which limits apps and eventually support. Andriod is alive and well and constantly being updated and made better by our devs that port this into our device. So if you made your decision to install ICS into your system the following information will help you out.

1. Watch all of Reverend Kyle's videos on Youtube about installing Android on the TouchPad:
a. This link is to all of his videos http://www.youtube.c...ser/reverendkjr
b. I would suggest to start with the "Idiots Guide to Installing




 c.and then watch the video
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39d_d2wZRng&list=UU1BcDf6iEVccOQC70is_UVA&index=5&feature=plcp
then browse all of his videos and watch what ever you have questions about.
2. Go to Dalingrin's post here http://rootzwiki.com...mod-9-touchpad/ and read entire thread. It contains all you need to put Andriod on your TouchPad.
3. After installation read and follow this http://rootzwiki.com...mod-9-touchpad/ thread for help and support.

Andriod ICS is awesome on the TouchPads and it gives us a living OS that will be upgrade-able for quite awhile.

THE VIDEOS ARE VERY IMPORTANT TO WATCH.


----------



## RCantw3ll (Feb 2, 2012)

After you watch the videos above and get your tablet ready. I suggest AOKP Milestone 5. It is my current ROM of choice. One thing I will say though, is that the camera will not function on any ROM other than HP WebOS at this time. Other than that everything seems to run just fine.


----------



## Rolfsted (Jul 14, 2011)

I've been cherrykang for several months. Philicibine has got it running very smooth. If he never updated it again it would work for me.

I bought and installed spbshell and it looks so cool with the 3d graphics.

Sent from my XT912 using RootzWiki


----------



## Vin (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks a lot Friends, Speical thanks to travisross69 for guiding me at the right time. I have installed CM7 and then upgraded to CM9, Its AWESOME!!!

Cheers,
Vin


----------



## travisross69 (Dec 3, 2011)

Vin said:


> Thanks a lot Friends, Speical thanks to travisross69 for guiding me at the right time. I have installed CM7 and then upgraded to CM9, Its AWESOME!!!
> 
> Cheers,
> Vin


I'm glad to have helped. Good luck with your future flashing!


----------

